# Problema al regular volumen de salida digital optica de audio



## sergio rossi (Sep 26, 2014)

Buenas noches gente del foro. me encuentro con el problema siguiente, estoy conectando la salida óptica de audio de mi tv lg a la entrada óptica del ecualizador ultracurve pro de behringer, pero el nivel de audio es extremo tal que exepto ponga el volumen del ampli en cero apenas lo muevo no lo puedo regular desde este y aturde, estuve buscando en ambos elementos poder regular el volumen de salida y entrada respectivamente pero o bien no tienen como o no encontré como realizarlo, pasa como cuando se pone en el modo autoecualizacion de la ultra curve que no se puede regular desde el ampli el volumen de emisión solo desde la consola, lo cual también trate de hacer pero ni jota. bueno si a alguien le ocurrio algo asi o bien tiene alguna idea desde ya les voy a estar muy agradecido. desde ya muchas gracias. Sergio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2014)

No se puede controlar el volumen por ninguna salida SPDIF 
Tené en cuenta que esa salida es un stream digital para excitar un DAC, y es responsabilidad de este (o del ampli) el manejar el volumen final de salida.
Si el volumen del ampli te queda muuuuuy bajo y es difícil de controlarlo ahí, la única solución es atenuar en 10dB o en 16dB la salida del Behringer(depende de si la especificación de salida del Behringer es de 1V FS o 2V FS). Con esa atenuación lo bajás a nivel de línea y listo... luego controlás con el volumen del ampli.
Hacer el atenuador es muy simple, solo es un divisor resistivo metido dentro de las RCA que conectan el DAC y el ampli.


----------



## sergio rossi (Sep 26, 2014)

Buenas noches EZ, gracias por tu pronta respuesta, no tenia idea de que no era atenuable pero como no encontraba la forma me lo imagine, el tema del atenuador me complica dado a que todos los otros dispositivos tienen la misma salida, voy a ver como me las arreglo, un gusto recibir tu respueta, gracias y un fuerte abrazo. Sergio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2014)

Es que hay que atenuar solo la parte analogica que entra al ampli (vos tenias un Marantz, no?)


----------



## sergio rossi (Sep 27, 2014)

Buen dia EZ. fui yo el que me exprese mal. el marantz pemite interconectar en su pre algún elemento de ecualización y es asi como esta conectada la ultracurve, pues la utilizo para compensar la acústica de la sala aparte de otros. por eso se me dificulta. voy a ver si consigo alguna etapa que tenga entrada óptica y salida digital y ahí regulo en nivel y luego entro por alguna entrada libre del marantz.  todo porque los tv modernos no tienen salida de audio. Un gran abrazo y nuevamente gracias.


----------



## sergio rossi (Sep 30, 2014)

bueno problema resuelto!!. como hoy cambie de prestadora de cable y contrate el pack digital el nuevo deco trae (para mi sorpresa) salida de audio analógica y video, asi que sin querer este chiche adicional me trajo la solución a mi inconveniente. nuevamente agradezco a los que postearon y saludos a todos. sergio


----------

